# Disgusting breath!



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, my lil Poppy is 6 months old now, and I swear her breath smells worse everyday! She lost her tiny front teeth in October, and today she lost a canine, and at the moment, I am unable to brush her back teeth, as they are so loose, and bleed. Some are so loose they are almost sideways! Is this the reason her breath smells so bad?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Teething can definitely cause bad breath. If using the brush hurts her, you can just use your finger or a piece of gauze to wipe her teeth off. That will at least keep her used to having her teeth brushed.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you. I have still been doing her front teeth, but I'm avoiding the back ones as they are too loose.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

What about a frozen wash cloth? My chihuahuas never had a teething problem, but my dobe did. I would wet a Terry cloth and freeze it. That might help with cleaning the back teeth too.


----------

